# my puppy



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Just wanted to share some vids of my pup, I think she is just too cute not to share . And YES I know its JUST a Bulldog and I KNOW I need a harness lol.

4 months
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nx9Ns3f1R2Y

5 months
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nx9Ns3f1R2Y


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey Tracey, get that pup a harness! J/K! lol No really, she's looking good. She's not "Just a Bulldog" either. AB's are great dogs. I love mine!


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

where do you get a "puppy" harness without spending a fortune....... im all ears!!!

an yes thanks for the comments!!!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice!
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

tracey delin said:


> where do you get a "puppy" harness without spending a fortune....... im all ears!!!
> 
> an yes thanks for the comments!!!


Tracey, call Matt or Cate @ Signature K9. Cate said if you will give them your measurements, they will either have something for you or will make something up for you. 1-866-820-3647
Hope this helps.


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey Tracey....She looks NICE...Best of luck with her.TS


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

Adorable Looks like fun!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I like your puppy. Bulldogs are great dogs.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I was thinking how much your leash handling blows.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

just get a smal walking harness. It will work for a smal pup


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

I like your dogs but I really like HER! Best of luck with her.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

If the "leash handling blows" is negative, this is what I thought but why doesn't someone offer someone this girl advice?

A harness will definitely not solve her problems, probably even worsen it. Tracy has to learn to hold the dog firmly and not let it dance around in front of the helper.

My husband went on to the field with our very talented young GSD and did something similar and the helper sadi "what he has he has but there was no support from the handler". I found a video, showed it to my OH and lo and behold, he "got it".

I'm still searching for this video but would say that, one, Tracy you should stand still and hold the dog, and, if not possible, put him on a pole and stand next to him. The way he is waving about and having a great time is not what he should be doing. He should be concentrating on fixing the decoy and placing his grip.

I'm going to search for this video that helped my OH but I'm sure there are more competent people on here that could give more advice than "oh, looking great, cute puppy"!

I'm not often narked, but now I am - this is a working dog forum and videos are here to show what help we need not to be drooled over.


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Tracey-

For my pup, who I would think is similar in size to your girl, I just use a normal “pet” walking harness. Just the nylon one with a plastic snap. I have used this type for years with pups, never had a problem with them so far. For the older, bigger dogs I have a few different agitation harnesses I use.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

LOL.... thankS everyone for the nice words.

Id love to see the video, but to be honest, I was just letting her have some fun and seeing what she had naturally.... taking it seriously I guess was not in my mind :???:......being she was only 4 months old ..... would still love to see the video............Its amazing I ever got a SCH III on a dog aint it :-D........ that is why my dogs need to be better than I am #-o

thanks all...... Im VERY happy with her,

t


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

You know, every time I open my mouth - I put my foot in it! Was not intentional Tracy but that's what videos are for - to look at and comment on - you asked for comments.

So to help your smashing little pup - here's a video - couldn't find the one I showed my OH, but then you wouldn't need it like he did but his dog is better that he is :-D

This is Erik von der Hagenmühle at one of his sessions: whether you need it or not, I think it's a great video!

Cheers!
Gill


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

No fool like an old fool!!

here it is:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSj464an9nU


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

NOPE, no foot in mouth....... I always enjoy comments, good, bad, ugly, whatever....I hope I never stop learning....... Im from the world of "bulldogs", a world where you cant survive without very thick skin..... anything Ive seen on this board....... is kids play :twisted:

Thanks Gillian, I look forward to watching.:grin:

t


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice work Gillian  I really like the way you keep the puppy focused and pointed at the helper even when he's won the tug. He never drops out of drive   Good work!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> Nice work Gillian  I really like the way you keep the puppy focused and pointed at the helper even when he's won the tug. He never drops out of drive   Good work!


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


>


What part of what I said do you question?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

The part where you think that's ME!!!!!!! Not that I wouldn't mind having a Hagenmühle pup - Bosco von der Hagenmühle is a favourite of mine.

Do you think I could have fooled Jeff Oehlsen with it? He's been waiting for a video of my dogs for a long time now.

We haven't had a video cam that long but you can be sure that when we get around to filming, I'll show one - I'm used to criticism in "real life" training and find it good - maybe it comes over differently on a forum???


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> The part where you think that's ME!!!!!!! Not that I wouldn't mind having a Hagenmühle pup - Bosco von der Hagenmühle is a favourite of mine.
> 
> Do you think I could have fooled Jeff Oehlsen with it? He's been waiting for a video of my dogs for a long time now.
> 
> We haven't had a video cam that long but you can be sure that when we get around to filming, I'll show one - I'm used to criticism in "real life" training and find it good - maybe it comes over differently on a forum???


No criticism intended. I certainly think the pup brings it on his own Gillian. I like it alot. There were a couple times where you did turn/face him at the helper, which is excellent in my book. 

I think we've all seen pups/dogs fall out of drive. Or the helper is polishing his boots while waiting for the pup/dog to make the circle. It's my opinion that no matter what is going on, ie win the tug, hold the tug, etc the helper and dog should always be engaged, mentally. 

Hope this translates well over the internet ;-)


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

What I'm trying to say is - it is not a video of me and my pup. It's a video of a Hagenmühle pup, i.e. Erik von der Hagenmühle:

http://hagenmuehle.leistungshunde.de/

Click on "Zuchtbuch" and then on the left side scroll down until you come to Erik von der Hagenmühle.

I've always liked this breeder and enjoy his videos!


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

lol........ You were clear to me from the beginning Gillian..... I understood it wasnt you


----------

